
s/blazing fast//g - qrv3w
https://github.com/search?l=Markdown&p=2&q=blazing+fast&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
======
Piskvorrr
"8,095 code results We could not perform this search."

Huh?

~~~
qrv3w
Weird, here's an image of the search when I do it:
[http://imgur.com/a/6oABL](http://imgur.com/a/6oABL)

